# A Siberian forest cat noises anyone?



## TheBrokeHorse (24 June 2018)

Heya. 

I have had a Siberian forest cat for about two weeks now and was wondering if anyone else knows anything about the noises they make and why they make them. The cat is very expressive and has many noises and so far I cannot find a guide yet what the noises could mean or an idea at least.

Anyone own one before? What was your experience? Any tips?

TIA


----------



## Blazingsaddles (29 June 2018)

What a fascinating post. What are Siberian Forest Cats & what on Earth are they doing in South Africa?!!!


----------



## npage123 (30 June 2018)

Goeiemore daar in SA!

Sorry,  I've never owned a pure Siberian but have got a Maine Coone X Siberian.  I've found a good article on apparently all the different sounds that cats make - I hope it also covers what your Siberian is saying:

https://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/cat-sounds-and-what-they-mean


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (30 June 2018)

Blazingsaddles said:



			What a fascinating post. What are Siberian Forest Cats & what on Earth are they doing in South Africa?!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a cat from Russia.... I think they are Russia's national cat. 

Breeders import them to breed and sell on. Mine was imported only had one litter. She was bullied by the others so the breeder had her spaded before giving her to a friend. Two homes later and she's now by me.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (30 June 2018)

npage123 said:



			Goeiemore daar in SA!

Sorry,  I've never owned a pure Siberian but have got a Maine Coone X Siberian.  I've found a good article on apparently all the different sounds that cats make - I hope it also covers what your Siberian is saying:

https://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/cat-sounds-and-what-they-mean

Click to expand...

Baie Dankie


----------



## Blazingsaddles (30 June 2018)

TheBrokeHorse said:



			It's a cat from Russia.... I think they are Russia's national cat. 

Breeders import them to breed and sell on. Mine was imported only had one litter. She was bullied by the others so the breeder had her spaded before giving her to a friend. Two homes later and she's now by me.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Off to google....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (30 June 2018)

This thread needs a picture of your lovely sounding Siberian Forest cat.

I have what we all think is at least part Norwegian Forest cat and she's the chattiest cat I've ever come across you can have a full on conversation! Very demanding and knows how to get her own way. She used to have the classic double waterproof coat of the forest cat but it's lessened as she has a few medical conditions now.

She definitely makes a prook noise to greet you it's very sweet and charming it's probably one of my favourite noises!


----------



## SEL (29 July 2018)

My v small stray that came into my life 7 years ago is thought to have something like forest cat in her gene pool due to get double coat and colouring. She's about half the size tho.

Chattiest cat I've ever owned. A whole vocabulary inc a definite thank you when you let her in the front door.


----------

